# New Recaro seats



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Ah, a thread for us to salivate and discuss and dream about the new seats coming out...









Their website has details up now:
http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=1916&region=3&L=2

The como and the signo

They look like some pretty cool seats.... anyone seen any in person yet? Online stores offering them yet? Post your links!

yes, I am a carseat geek...

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have a friend who is taking pre-orders at her work if anyone wants to order one. I think it's $219 or $249 for the other and free shipping.







They do liook nice, but they are wide, 20" from what we saw. The Britax seats are 19", so right between normal and Regent. I'm really digging the pink though...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah the pink is cute. I think I'll get one for the second car and to go to my parents' when we need it. Though if I like it too much I may send the boulevard to second string duty









I want to SEE them in person... last I heard was August/september for the signo... sigh.

Anyone have newer dates?

-Angela


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I am a little naive here -- I've never heard of this company...? Are they better than/ just as good as Britax?

My DS has been in a Britax Marathon since birth (he's now almost 3 and 40 inches tall, 30 pounds).

These look really nice -- but we only have one seat (for my car) and we pass it back and forth (or what fun) if we use DH's car. I don't think a second seat is in our future -- too pricey plus the Marathon should take us to 65lbs and DS is a skinny with a long way to go.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boatbaby* 
I am a little naive here -- I've never heard of this company...? Are they better than/ just as good as Britax?

At least just as good. And these new seats will probably top the britax ones currently on the market AND they're cheaper. The Signo has everything the boulevard has AND higher straps and a higher weight limit. I've heard rumors of retractable belts too, but haven't seen for sure.

I've heard the signo will retail at $259

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I am lusting after the Signo. Two cobalts and a blush...ohhhhhhh......


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Shall we all drool together now? On cue...










I heard retractable belts mentioned at one point... anyone know about those? or any other features that set them apart from the boulevard?

-Angela


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

I cannot wait to get the Signo. Owen is in a Marathon, but he is growing so fast lately...almost time to upgrade!!!
Maybe I should go make him a protein shake right now!!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

: I pre-ordered a blush Signo for DD2 a couple weeks ago. I am so excited for late August to get here!







I got mine from here: http://www.strollandgo.com/Recaro-Si..._109-934.html#
and after I placed the order, they contacted me and wanted to know if they I wanted them to submit the order to Recaro so my seat will be shipped directly from Recaro instead of going to the company, and then me.









I'm just hoping DD2 slows down growing or else I'll be stealing DD1's second Marathon to use for her until the Recaro gets here.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

So they're saying late August now officially?

I wonder what the bottom strap heights are- if this seat will actually fit newborns...

-Angela


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh I am SO getting some Signos! In colbalt!

Yippie Ki-yay! I am soooo drolling over them!

Recaro has been around a while, they started out making 5pnt harnesses for race car drivers and customized bucket seats and such for show cars. Then the boosters, and now the harnessed seats. I am tickled pink!

Not only are they bigger and cheaper than the Britaxes, they RF to 35lbs instead of Britaxes 33lbs.

Steph


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

AAANNNNDDDDDD did anyone notice their mention of an upcoming infant seat? Can't wait to hear the specs on that...

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Stop. Just stop. You're making my special place tingle.







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We are a sad sad group... getting all excited and tingly over carseats yet to come...









-Angela


----------



## ALkiMom (May 30, 2007)

I really love Recaro - and DH drives a WRX, so they're the perfect seat for his car...
so nice to see they have rear-facing ones now... that was the one thing I was a little tenuous about.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I can't wait to see the infant seat either, I don't know why, I won't have a child that will fit into one.







I think they are officially saying Aug/Sep, or at least that is what Recaro is telling Stroll and Go, who is them telling me that.


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

so, these are supposed to be really good? like good enough i should maybe be thinking about getting one of these for the babe due in october instead of a boulevard?

looks like the britax has better colors/prints though


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Aw man, I won't need a new seat for awhile! I want one!


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

So what's with all the commotion with these? Why are they so good? I need a new convertible for #2 around sept.

ETA - and what's the difference between the como and the signo?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
At least just as good. And these new seats will probably top the britax ones currently on the market AND they're cheaper. The Signo has everything the boulevard has AND higher straps and a higher weight limit. I've heard rumors of retractable belts too, but haven't seen for sure.

I've heard the signo will retail at $259

-Angela

This is why we are so excited. They will top Britax's slot height and will be cheaper! What's not to love.







The Signo will be a seat that my DD2 will probably still be comfortably riding in when she is 5y.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
so, these are supposed to be really good? like good enough i should maybe be thinking about getting one of these for the babe due in october instead of a boulevard?

looks like the britax has better colors/prints though









yep. worth looking at for sure.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
So what's with all the commotion with these? Why are they so good? I need a new convertible for #2 around sept.

ETA - and what's the difference between the como and the signo?

They have all the features of the boulevard and more









Okay, as far as I see, these are the things the signo has that the como doesn't:

infinite headrest and strap adjustment (like the boulevard)
slightly higher top strap height

anyone else see a difference?

-Angela


----------



## tiffer23 (Nov 7, 2005)

So what about safety/crash testing? Anyone have info on that?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tiffer23* 
So what about safety/crash testing? Anyone have info on that?

No safety or crash testing information is available on any carseat on the market. Just that they pass the minimums.

But this company makes racecar seats, so they have some experience in the field.

-Angela


----------



## MarvelousMama (Jun 15, 2007)

Alright, i'm going to be the thread hater. I love love looooovvveee Recaro but OMG i think the seats coming out are uuugggllllyy.







:

You can't call that "pink" it's like half red half brown with a little rust thrown in there. Then again i'm used to the very ummm feminine pink/pastel Britax line.

Although, it does have awesome safety features. I'm really excited about the height feature, but I just don't "see" how the seat is going to adjust for someone that tall. I just really really really want to see one in person before I fall head over heels in love with all of it's newfound car seat glory.


----------



## LolaK (Jan 8, 2006)

But would you still buy a regent for the last 10 pounds of being in a car seat? So your toddler could rear face for two pounds more in the new seats but if you are going to buy a regent anyway??? I guess it makes sense if they are cheaper then a Boulevard though.

Sorry I am rambly...


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

I am bummed that my kids are all way too old for one of the new Recaros.







DS would still probably fit, but there is no way I could justify a Signo for a 7 year old. Unfortunately, our next seat is going to be a couple of these:

http://www.magnaclek.com/us/english/olli/index.aspx


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarvelousMama* 
Alright, i'm going to be the thread hater. I love love looooovvveee Recaro but OMG i think the seats coming out are uuugggllllyy.







:

You can't call that "pink" it's like half red half brown with a little rust thrown in there. Then again i'm used to the very ummm feminine pink/pastel Britax line.

I wonder if it's your monitor? The pink looks plenty pink to me. Somewhere between cotton candy and bubblegum.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LolaK* 
But would you still buy a regent for the last 10 pounds of being in a car seat? So your toddler could rear face for two pounds more in the new seats but if you are going to buy a regent anyway??? I guess it makes sense if they are cheaper then a Boulevard though.

Sorry I am rambly...

I doubt I will get dd anywhere near the 70 or 80lbs in a carseat. She will outgrow everything by height.

And I'd play it by ear- but maybe by then there will be more big seats out there.

-Anglea


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

I wonder if it's your monitor? The pink looks plenty pink to me. Somewhere between cotton candy and bubblegum.
That's what I was going to say. I see no brown or red in it. I was going to call it a baby pink as it's the same color as many of dds' infant outfits.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
That's what I was going to say. I see no brown or red in it. I was going to call it a baby pink as it's the same color as many of dds' infant outfits.









:

That's about as pink as pink gets. My guess is the PP needs to adjust the settings on her monitor


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

I only hope that these are available before #2 outgrows her snugride. I _knew_ I should have bought the safeseat, lol.

So from the looks of the seat, you really wouldn't need to buy any other seats than this one, right? It would work from birth on? If you couldn't tell already, I'm trying to convince dh on this one. Also, I'm thinking I should probably pre-order as they'll probably get sold out, backordered, etc when the come out?


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
So from the looks of the seat, you really wouldn't need to buy any other seats than this one, right? It would work from birth on? If you couldn't tell already, I'm trying to convince dh on this one. Also, I'm thinking I should probably pre-order as they'll probably get sold out, backordered, etc when the come out?

I can't imagine that a child would go from a Signo straight to the car's seat belt. So, no you will have to buy another seat, but depending on the child's age and maturity, ie if the seat lasts to when the child is six or seven, you would be able to move them to a belt positioning booster which don't need to cost a whole lot of money.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

About when does a child reach 70lbs? Of course this will vary, but I'm trying to remember when I hit 70lbs and I know it wasn't until sometime in middle school but I was also very petite for my age. I can't imagine still using a carseat then, I would have been MORTIFIED. Of course it was a different time back then too.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lisa85* 
About when does a child reach 70lbs? Of course this will vary, but I'm trying to remember when I hit 70lbs and I know it wasn't until sometime in middle school but I was also very petite for my age. I can't imagine still using a carseat then, I would have been MORTIFIED. Of course it was a different time back then too.

They won't last until 70 lbs. They will outgrow it by height like other seats. I would expect it would last most kids to age 6 or 7.

-Angela


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

I think if I bought one for DS2 it's expire before he outgrew it...At 25mo he is still in his standard infant bucket, and has plenty of room to grow in that.

However I would feel comfortable moving a child who has outgrown this seat into a booster...

Steph


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leylla* 
I think if I bought one for DS2 it's expire before he outgrew it...At 25mo he is still in his standard infant bucket, and has plenty of room to grow in that.

Wow- really? How tall is he and how heavy if you don't mind? Does he not mind laying down?

I'm trying to picture a 2 yr old in an infant seat...

Dd hated laying down in the infant seat by 4 months...

-Angela


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

I love Recaro, I didn't know they made carseats too.









I bought a car for $85 back in the day that had Recaro seats (an old VW) and those things were _the_ most comfortable seats ever. I am in the market for a new carseat too...


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

Anybody know when they expire? Are they going to be 6 years?


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

_great,_ just what I need, a stronger carseat addiction.


----------



## mimid (Dec 29, 2004)

Any ideas how these will fit RF in the rear and middle rows of a minivan? I'd love these for the girls as they look like they would take them to a booster, but the size worries me. It is a tight fit in the front passenger seat with the Graco Safeseat behind it.


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah-- how do you think it compares to a Radian? For those of us trying to squeeze several carseats in the back of a sedan.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Recaro lists their stats as being one inch wider than Britax convertibles. They are BIG seats.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
Recaro lists their stats as being one inch wider than Britax convertibles. They are BIG seats.









:

For the most part I'd think of it as a similar size to a marathon shell (but a bit bigger...)

-Angela


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Alegna - He is only 25" tall and 15lbs 6oz. He is on the second slots of his SE22DX. He is severly delayed, as his birth mother was doing cocaine, meth, drinking and smoking pot while she was pregnant.

So not "normal" circumstance by any means....especially since DS1 and DS3 are GIANTS, even compared to normal kids....for instance DS1 outgrew his Wizard a few weeks before he turned 4...

Steph


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leylla* 

So not "normal" circumstance by any means....especially since DS1 and DS3 are GIANTS, even compared to normal kids....for instance DS1 outgrew his Wizard a few weeks before he turned 4...

Steph

I have one of those. I will be very surprised if DS makes it to four in his Wizard. He's 2.5 and only had about 2 inches of torso growth left.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leylla* 
Alegna - He is only 25" tall and 15lbs 6oz. He is on the second slots of his SE22DX. He is severly delayed, as his birth mother was doing cocaine, meth, drinking and smoking pot while she was pregnant.

So not "normal" circumstance by any means....especially since DS1 and DS3 are GIANTS, even compared to normal kids....for instance DS1 outgrew his Wizard a few weeks before he turned 4...

Steph

Ah, that makes much more sense.









Well, any of the high limit seats that will be the case then. But boy, you'd get your money out of them! And hey, these are cheaper than the boulevard and have all the safety features.

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

my two year old is in a young sport right now. our plan is to get the comofor dd and when she outgrows it rearfacing switch her to the young sport and ds to the como so he can be harnessed for longer - and then switch them back if need be for her to be harnessed longer and him to be in a bpb. if these were out when ds outgrew his other seats rearfacing i would so have gotten it! we love the young sport. i have hated the britax seats i've used







: , but was about to buy one for dd for the SIP. we'll be buying one for sure!


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Thanks for this thread! Very interesting. Do you think they will be available on time? My DS is about to outgrow his seat, RF, and I think I'd like to get him into one of these so he can remain RF up to 35 lbs. He is in a Graco - I don't remember the model name. He is 28.2 lbs as of a week or two ago, actually that was with clothes on so I think he can make it to Aug or Sept. (Lately he's been eating like there's no tomorrow so sometimes I wonder!)

Next question...He is in the center position of the back seat and when DH drives, the driver's side corner of the car seat rests against DH's seat (DH has long legs so needs to adjust his seat back to be comfy). So - I wonder if we'll need to position the new seat on the passenger side in order to avoid the seats touching, b/c that's not ideal, right? And I'm assuming these Recaros are bigger than the Graco, length-wise. Or maybe we can put the seat more upright since DS is an older toddler???

Sorry for all the rambling but I'm hoping some of you can provide some info so I don't have to buy the seat only to find out it won't work or something. Thanks!







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I know that some seats are fine touching, even being braced. Anyone know the rule on recaros? I know that it's fine for britax.

-Angela


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I believe that ONLY Evenflo specifically states that you must leave X amount of room between a rearfacing seat and the front seats.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I believe that ONLY Evenflo specifically states that you must leave X amount of room between a rearfacing seat and the front seats.

[makes mental note to never buy an evenflo seat...]

-Angela


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Will it have RF tether? I didn't see that written specifically.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Wow- really? How tall is he and how heavy if you don't mind? Does he not mind laying down?

I'm trying to picture a 2 yr old in an infant seat...

Dd hated laying down in the infant seat by 4 months...

-Angela

Rena still fit in her graco bucket at 18 months, this was the old ones that go to 26". She was allll leg and about 18 lbs. She didn't mind the recline (didn't have a choice we didn't own a car so if we went in one they went in the buckets). With Rivka we owned the car so I switched her into a convertable, but she fit in the graco by height / weight I'd guess until a couple of months ago She's *just* 28 inches but all leg.


----------



## Leylla (Aug 22, 2006)

Yea....I have never seen an Evenflo seat I've been happy with.

However the NEW Triumph looks like it might last kids past 2-3 years old...It will have a much taller shell, higher harness straps, and will go to 50lbs.

However they have just dropped the ball too many times for me to trust them AT all.

And do their convertibles insist on the 1.5" clearance between the seat and the handle, or is it just the buckets? And geez louise, once you put the handle down, AND include the 1.5" clearance, your front passanger will be eating dashboard...

Steph


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

so for those who've said theyve pre ordered, where will these be available? in stores, or only online? and do you have a link?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

I pre ordered mine from here: http://www.strollandgo.com/Recaro-Si...p_109-934.html
I know other sites are carrying it, but I've seen them all listed for the same price on every site.

I have no idea what brick and mortar stores will be carrying them. One good them about the site I ordered from was after I placed my order, they e-mailed me and asked if I wanted them to go ahead and place with order with Recaro so that when the seat came out it would be shipped directly from Recaro instead of Recaro shipping it to strollandgo and then strollandgo shipping it to me. Which means I had to pay for the seat then instead of when it shipped, but I liked the idea of getting it sooner.


----------



## tessandturtle (Apr 24, 2007)

Ladies, I can't figure out the difference between the Signo and the Como, except for price and availability. Is there any reason I should hold out for the Signo? DS is 20 pounds now, so I'm not sure I can make it until August (his seat is good to 22 lbs).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tessandturtle* 
Ladies, I can't figure out the difference between the Signo and the Como, except for price and availability. Is there any reason I should hold out for the Signo? DS is 20 pounds now, so I'm not sure I can make it until August (his seat is good to 22 lbs).

You have to look closely to find the differences.

The como has 5 strap heights. The signo has an infinite adjust with no rethreading.

The signo also says it will take a child one inch taller- which may mean higher strap heights.

-Angela


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
The como has 5 strap heights. The signo has an infinite adjust with no rethreading.

i'm anxious to find out if the como requires rethreading. our young sport is not infinately adjustable, but it doesn't need rethreading (it clicks up and down to one of a few positions).


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Well, this makes me specially glad to have gotten my blvd for such a steal off albeebaby so it was only $250 and no tax or shipping (tho my mosaic fabric IS the cutest!) but I think we'll have to think about a signo (also on sale at albee at some point I hope!) when we get a 2nd for dh's car... but man, right now it's hard to get anyone else in my car-- that one inch would do me in. I hope we could set it up so that shotgun had more leg room! (we have it in the center but the tether required us to move up the seat). You know, the tech said the rf thether was like patented by britax-- will the signo have a rf tether??


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm also wondering about rearfacing tethering. Does anyone know?


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

There is a *rumor* that the Signo can be RF tethered but no confirmation yet.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Ahh, I've been waiting for word on the Recaro seats! (Though obviously not too anxiously else I'd have found this earlier!







) I'm very eager to see one of these in person! I know the Right Start carries Recaro, so I'll have to see if they're going to have these. It is always so hard when a new seat comes out, 'cause they almost never have them right away! I hound them forever until they do, or I find it elsewhere.









My 5yo is in a Marathon now but has nearly outgrown it (by height, my skinny and tall little man!). So we're looking at either the Regent (likely) or Radian80 for him. And the 2.5yo is still RFing in a Roundabout, but will outgrow it RFing quite soon. He'll most likely still fit FFing for a while - perhaps until we can manage to replace the Marathon and move DS2 to it. So, I guess that sounds like (with new baby going into a Companion, which lasted DS1 18 months!) we may not NEED the Recaro infant seats. But, um, maybe we need one for my mom's car? Right?







Or perhaps when baby3 catches up to DS2 and needs a higher weight seat, too. At least by then we'll surely know something more about them!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
My 5yo is in a Marathon now but has nearly outgrown it (by height, my skinny and tall little man!). So we're looking at either the Regent (likely) or Radian80 for him. And the 2.5yo is still RFing in a Roundabout, but will outgrow it RFing quite soon. He'll most likely still fit FFing for a while - perhaps until we can manage to replace the Marathon and move DS2 to it. So, I guess that sounds like (with new baby going into a Companion, which lasted DS1 18 months!) we may not NEED the Recaro infant seats. But, um, maybe we need one for my mom's car? Right?







Or perhaps when baby3 catches up to DS2 and needs a higher weight seat, too. At least by then we'll surely know something more about them!

USABaby carries them as well









For your 5yr old I'd go with the regent. It will still have the highest strap slots on the market.







The radian 80 has the same strap slots as the 65.

-Angela


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
USABaby carries them as well









For your 5yr old I'd go with the regent. It will still have the highest strap slots on the market.







The radian 80 has the same strap slots as the 65.

-Angela

I forget we have such a place here! I've seen it but will have to figure out where the closest one is. Thanks for the tip!









The Regent is definitely the one for DS, I think. The only downside is lack of air travel compatibility, BUT we haven't travelled by air in 2 years and have no current plans. So why am I worried about it?







Of course, I don't know that I can tolerate their current covers, either!







But, hey, the lengths we'll go to to keep our kids safe!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherB* 
I forget we have such a place here! I've seen it but will have to figure out where the closest one is. Thanks for the tip!









There are 2 now - one on 1960, kind of near 45 and one on Westheimer near Gessner.








I have been very pleased with them. Before dd was born I got a companion there for only $150







They wanted to get rid of the last two they had because they weren't moving...

-Angela


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Darn! I was so excited when I first looked at the Young Sport because it's 5-pt. and goes to 80 lbs, like the Husky/Regent but has the headwings! I have a Husky for ds (he's 6.5 and 50 lbs.) and my one big gripe is that if he falls asleep when we're traveling, his head falls way too far to the side and sometimes even forward.

Unfortunately, the Young Sport only harnesses to 40 lbs. Why is that? Is there some reason that no one puts the headwings on 5 pt. seats for older children?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The new recaros have the headwings....







:

-Angela


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Are they 5-pt. harnessed to 80 lbs.? I only saw the belt-positioning boosters with headwings and the Young Sport that harnesses only to 40 lbs. I hope I'm missing something!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* 
Are they 5-pt. harnessed to 80 lbs.? I only saw the belt-positioning boosters with headwings and the Young Sport that harnesses only to 40 lbs. I hope I'm missing something!









5pt harness to 70lbs.
Link is in the first post:

http://www.recaro.com/index.php?id=1916&region=3&L=2

Convertibles- como and signo

-Angela


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 27, 2001)

Oh, wow. And it says max height is 59"/60" (Como/Signo). I'm feeling a little skeptical that it would actually go that high because the seat back doesn't look much higher than the Wizard that ds grew out of (height-wise) at about 45". But it's certainly worth checking out!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

My understanding is that the strap heights are higher than the big convertible britaxes (marathon, decathalon, boulevard) but not as high as the regent.

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
My understanding is that the strap heights are higher than the big convertible britaxes (marathon, decathalon, boulevard) but not as high as the regent.

-Angela

Marathon/cousins have 17"-17.5" top strap slots (depending on how they are measured).

Radians (both 65 and 80) have 18" top strap slots and allow use with shoulders over strap slots under certain conditions.

Recaro Como/Signo will have 19" top strap slots.

Regent has 20" top strap slots.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm drooling too! I want a Signo for my son.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

OK guys. As soon as anyone hears about the rf tether will you let us know?!?! I will order one as soon as I know!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I read on www.car-seat.org that they will both tether RF. I'm totally selling DS's Boulevard and buying a Sand Signo- he'll get 2 more lbs rear facing, and golly, they're cool looking seats







:


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

Just wanted to let everybody know that they're $259.99 at http://www.elitecarseats.com/Recaro-Signo.pro instead of the $289 that they are at stroll & go


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Now all they need to do is up the expiration to 8 years like Radian did, and these would be PERFECT birth-8 yrs old seats!!!


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Now all they need to do is up the expiration to 8 years like Radian did, and these would be PERFECT birth-8 yrs old seats!!!

Yeah, does anybody know about that? I asked earlier in the thread but never got an answer. What is the expiration on these?


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

They are saying the third week of Sep for the Signo now.







No way DD2 is lasting in her Companion that long, she just had a massive growing spell and it's getting tight. Looks like I might be looking at getting a cheap seat until the Recaro's are out.







:


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I emailed Recaro yesterday and got a reply- both the Signo and Como will definately have tethers for rear facing


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
I emailed Recaro yesterday and got a reply- both the Signo and Como will definately have tethers for rear facing









WOOOT!

Now if only my car were big enough to fit three Signos! LOL.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
They are saying the third week of Sep for the Signo now.







No way DD2 is lasting in her Companion that long, she just had a massive growing spell and it's getting tight. Looks like I might be looking at getting a cheap seat until the Recaro's are out.







:

Ugh....I'm in the same situation. DS is almost grown out of his roundabout and I'm totally sold on the Signo. If he can just make it until they come out....


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I can longer recommend the Cosco Scenera to anyone, after reading this article published in the Chicago Tribune. I will never own another Dorel (or Evenflo) product, and will certainly never trust these companies with the lives of my children. http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/s...5.story?page=1


----------



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
Ugh....I'm in the same situation. DS is almost grown out of his roundabout and I'm totally sold on the Signo. If he can just make it until they come out....

Yup, that'd be me. I never thought DS would outgrow the RA rearfacing before he hit 2.







: I really don't wanna have to flip him FF until it comes out.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm confused, (so whats new...) It is my understanding that when a carseat says it goes up to 80 lbs that means 5pt up to a certian weight (40lbs, depending on manufacture) and after that cannot be used as a 5pt, but as a seatbelt booster?

I have two sons, one who will be three in 6 weeks, he is about 35lbs and 38" tall, and a 5 month old who is about 14 lbs. We have the older one in a Cosco Touriva (which we are replacing asap) and the baby in an evenflow infant. So we are looking for a new seat for the older one asap, and to the future for when the little one outgrows his infant seat.

Any recomendations? My head is spinning







:


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *medaroge* 
I'm confused, (so whats new...) It is my understanding that when a carseat says it goes up to 80 lbs that means 5pt up to a certian weight (40lbs, depending on manufacture) and after that cannot be used as a 5pt, but as a seatbelt booster?

I have two sons, one who will be three in 6 weeks, he is about 35lbs and 38" tall, and a 5 month old who is about 14 lbs. We have the older one in a Cosco Touriva (which we are replacing asap) and the baby in an evenflow infant. So we are looking for a new seat for the older one asap, and to the future for when the little one outgrows his infant seat.

Any recomendations? My head is spinning







:

You're right that that's what a lot of seats mean - some are labeled rather deceptively and aren't clear on just how long you can keep your child harnessed. Many parents assume that a seat that's good till "100lbs" means harnessed that long - but they don't. These types of seats that can harness and later turn into a belt positioning booster are "combination seats." They generally have an obvious shoulder guide for the seatbelt.

There are, however, several seats on the market (and more all the time) that DO harness past 40lbs. (Every harnessed seat goes up to AT LEAST 40lbs.) These are generally NOT "combination seats" - that is, they harness up to a certain weight (55-80lbs) and then the seat is completely outgrown. Each seat should have labeling that spells out the exact weight limits on the seat. If it says "forward facing to 80 pounds" then it really means that you can use the harness that long. A combination seat would say something along the lines of "forward facing to 40 pounds; booster from 30-80 pounds."

Hope that helps some!


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyone else pre-ordered yet? I thought they were going to be cheaper than Britax, but I am seeing $289 now. That's not much cheaper! The BLVD doesn't install well in our car, so I am hoping that this will install better. Anyone found it cheaper somewhere? Now if I could only decide color...


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Recaro is doing a mandatory price thingy like Britax- all retailers have to sell for the same price. I spoke with one of the retailers and she passed the info along. Anyone caught selling below the agreed upon price can loose their contract w/Recaro. So you probably won't find them cheaper, and I don't know if they will allow discount coupons to be used, either (Britax doesn't let their retailers do it) That blows









And someone on the carseat board supposidly spoke with a Recaro customer service rep and was told that Recaro seats expire in 5 years, since they have a plastic shell. I'm thinking this is just the new convertibles, because the boosters have a steel reinforced frame, but I'm not sure about that. $300 is a lot for a seat w/life span of 5 years, IMO. OTOH, if it's an awesome seat with really good safety features, I'd buy it just for the added safety of the extended RF limit and SIP.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

Well the Como is cheaper than the Signo, with only a few minor (imo) upgrades for the Signo.

I was not at all thrilled with the color combos. We just bought a Britax Boulevard and will either get another Boulevard or possibly a Como for the second car when they come out, depending on reviews.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

The price was cheaper a couple months back, I *think* I paid 259 for my Signo when I pre-ordered it in May, but then crept up.

I'm not believing the 5 year expiration date until I see it stamped on a seat, word of mouths can be very different from the reality.







Recaro has been elusive about the date saying that they adhere to the industry standard of between 5-7 years but considering that most of the more $ seats are 6-7 years... And I thought their other seats are good for 6 years.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

I didn't know that about the expiration date! Thanks for the heads up. That does stink! I'd like to use it for DC2 with DS goes into a bigger seat. Since DC2 isn't even planned for 5 years, that expiration doesn't sound good! But I guess by then there will be some way better seats out!


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

I am getting sucked in too! Anyone know anything about the "LATCH bar" that they are using on the signo?

We are saving toward a new convertible and can't wait to see how everyone loves/hates these signos!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I am getting sucked in too! Anyone know anything about the "LATCH bar" that they are using on the signo?
It's supposidly the same design as the Britax convertibles- so you can slide the LATCH buckles along the bar to change the positions between FF and RF. I love that feature on my MA and BV.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey you all knowledgeable ladies. I am in need of getting a new carseat for my 15mo dd to get her out of her infant one. I've been researching Britax and my hubby meantioned Richaro (sorry if splelled wrong). I know in my heart and from what others say is that rear facing, 5pt harness is the best way to go and to keep them rear facing as long as possible. He wants to see proof/data/ website links showing that keeping the child rear facing is actually beneficial. He's thinking that it's only good if we get in a head on collision and if you get hit from the rear, that a forward facing is better and if you get hit from the sides, it doesn't really matter.

I'm willing to shell out the $ for a safe carseat that she will be able to use for many years, but I could use some help to direct me to some facts of which ones are better and why and helping to convince dh to stay rear facing as long as possible.

Thanks,
Miranda


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snitker79* 
Hey you all knowledgeable ladies. I am in need of getting a new carseat for my 15mo dd to get her out of her infant one. I've been researching Britax and my hubby meantioned Richaro (sorry if splelled wrong). I know in my heart and from what others say is that rear facing, 5pt harness is the best way to go and to keep them rear facing as long as possible. He wants to see proof/data/ website links showing that keeping the child rear facing is actually beneficial. He's thinking that it's only good if we get in a head on collision and if you get hit from the rear, that a forward facing is better and if you get hit from the sides, it doesn't really matter.

I'm willing to shell out the $ for a safe carseat that she will be able to use for many years, but I could use some help to direct me to some facts of which ones are better and why and helping to convince dh to stay rear facing as long as possible.

Thanks,
Miranda

Here is a great summary. The new Recaro convertibles or a large Britax convertible is the best way to go. HTH.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

THANKS! That's exactly what I was needing.

Now after spending much of the night researching about carseats (boy my eyes are hurting) I'm sold on the Signo. My only worry is how it's going to fit in my 2001 Ford Escape and my husbands truck (has a back bench seat, but very small).

Do you guys think it would be worth at least ordering/getting and trying it out and then if it doesn't fit, I'm sure it would re-sell well?

I know we can't afford to buy seats for both vehicles and I'm not sure if dd can last until the 3rd week in Sept for a new seat as she's probably at the limit of this one. Does anyone have any recommendations for a smaller/less expensive/yet still relatively safe rf/ff carseat? We could then use this one in my dh's truck and use the Signo in mine since she travels mostly in the Escape anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Crap, I just can't decide what I want.

DS1 is in a Boulevard & is 35lb at 2.5yrs
DS2 is in a Safeseat for another 14lb.
We also have a roundabout.

I was planning on moving #2 to the RA when he outgrows the SS. . .I could get a Signo and have him RF until 35 & after that they'd both be FF. . . Then I could put the big one in the recaro & the little one in the BV until someone outgrows theirs then get a Regent. . .
Or I could just keep what I have and have #2 RF until 33lb & when someone outgrows something then get a regent. That'd be $2?? cheaper. . .

I'm ascared that they'll all be sold out when I need to make up my mind.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
Crap, I just can't decide what I want.

DS1 is in a Boulevard & is 35lb at 2.5yrs
DS2 is in a Safeseat for another 14lb.
We also have a roundabout.

I was planning on moving #2 to the RA when he outgrows the SS. . .I could get a Signo and have him RF until 35 & after that they'd both be FF. . . Then I could put the big one in the recaro & the little one in the BV until someone outgrows theirs then get a Regent. . .
Or I could just keep what I have and have #2 RF until 33lb & when someone outgrows something then get a regent. That'd be $2?? cheaper. . .

I'm ascared that they'll all be sold out when I need to make up my mind.

I'd wait until DC2 outgrows the RA RF and then decide! That way you will hear more about how they install etc. It sounds like you have a while to go!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snitker79* 
THANKS! That's exactly what I was needing.

Now after spending much of the night researching about carseats (boy my eyes are hurting) I'm sold on the Signo. My only worry is how it's going to fit in my 2001 Ford Escape and my husbands truck (has a back bench seat, but very small).

Do you guys think it would be worth at least ordering/getting and trying it out and then if it doesn't fit, I'm sure it would re-sell well?

I know we can't afford to buy seats for both vehicles and I'm not sure if dd can last until the 3rd week in Sept for a new seat as she's probably at the limit of this one. Does anyone have any recommendations for a smaller/less expensive/yet still relatively safe rf/ff carseat? We could then use this one in my dh's truck and use the Signo in mine since she travels mostly in the Escape anyway. Thoughts?

A good cheap second seat would be the scenera. Just make sure you get the 5pt harness.

-Angela


----------



## ALkiMom (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snitker79* 
THANKS! That's exactly what I was needing.

Does anyone have any recommendations for a smaller/less expensive/yet still relatively safe rf/ff carseat?

I've heard really good things about the Fisher Price Safe Voyage... here's a link:

http://www.albeebaby.com/fisher-pric...car-seats.html

They're made by Britax and sell for $130 with shipping.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Okay, I was sold on this seat, but if they're 1" wider than the Boulevard, I can't possibly fit one in next to the Husky in the middle of my backseat! So now I'll have to decide whether to get a new Recaro (which one to be decided after they come out) and put both kids/seats in the outboard positions or get a Boulevard or Radian. Ugh. I was thinking this would be so easy!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It depends, the width may not be at the same height. For example, the boulevard's width is up quite a bit, not at the base.... so this one may mesh with a different seat.

Worth trying when they come out!

-Angela


----------



## adtake (Feb 1, 2006)

Am I missing it....does the Signo recline?

thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Bumping up to bemoan the apparent lack of RF tether.







: Back to the boulevard for me. That tether just makes too much of a difference.

-Angela


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

ACK!!! NO!! I can't believe that there is no RFing tether.







: I've been out of the latest Recaro news this week, off to look that up...







:


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

How do you know it doesn't have a RF tether? and why does it make that much of a difference, most of the other seats don't have it and they still come highly recommended?

Along the lines of tethering...why can't you take the tether and attach it to some point on the car like to the front seat or head rest? I'm fairly new to all of this carseat info, but I know I have a Recaro Signo coming on the advice of many discussions on this board.

TIA
Miranda


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Yep, I'm out if there isn't a RF tether. Did you also see that in the manual it says that a child over 34 inches cannot rear face. No thanks. I'll stick with my Boulevard. But the sides are soooo deep on the Como from what I've seen in pictures. Sad. Maybe Britax will one up them before my next one is born!


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Several CPS techs on the car-seat.org board are saying that the rf height limit should just be a guideline- since kids carry their height differently (torso vs. legs, etc) and that it would absolutely be safe to use the Recaro seats RF past 34" tall, if your child's head is 1" below the top of the shell. I believe it does say in the Como manual that you can continue to use the seat RF until the child's head is one inch below the top of the shell, as well.

I spoke w/a CPS tech last night about the rf tether, too. She said that the purpose of the tether when used rf is to stabilize the seat, therefore the child, in the event of a side impact crash- and that the depth of the sides on the Recaro seats is going to do a great job of that, with or without a rf tether. Something to think about, anyway.


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

It still seems up in the air...a tech on another board said they talked to someone at Recaro and they said if there is a tether anchor on the floor then ok....it seems like they are still trying to figure it all out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
ACK!!! NO!! I can't believe that there is no RFing tether.







: I've been out of the latest Recaro news this week, off to look that up...







:

Yeah, the manual is up on their website now and NO mention of RF tether. Forward tethering directions. No rear.

I suppose, since the seats STILL aren't out, they could change it... not too hopeful.








:

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snitker79* 
How do you know it doesn't have a RF tether? and why does it make that much of a difference, most of the other seats don't have it and they still come highly recommended?

Along the lines of tethering...why can't you take the tether and attach it to some point on the car like to the front seat or head rest? I'm fairly new to all of this carseat info, but I know I have a Recaro Signo coming on the advice of many discussions on this board.

TIA
Miranda

Seats are either approved to use a RF tether or not. Not safe to do anything with a seat it's not designed for.

IMO the rear tether adds a LOT of stability and will be a mandatory on my list for a child RF.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan'sMommy* 
Yep, I'm out if there isn't a RF tether. Did you also see that in the manual it says that a child over 34 inches cannot rear face. No thanks. I'll stick with my Boulevard. But the sides are soooo deep on the Como from what I've seen in pictures. Sad. Maybe Britax will one up them before my next one is born!

It's the same mixed message as britax seats. It's really their head with 1in of shell above.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Several CPS techs on the car-seat.org board are saying that the rf height limit should just be a guideline- since kids carry their height differently (torso vs. legs, etc) and that it would absolutely be safe to use the Recaro seats RF past 34" tall, if your child's head is 1" below the top of the shell. I believe it does say in the Como manual that you can continue to use the seat RF until the child's head is one inch below the top of the shell, as well.

I spoke w/a CPS tech last night about the rf tether, too. She said that the purpose of the tether when used rf is to stabilize the seat, therefore the child, in the event of a side impact crash- and that the depth of the sides on the Recaro seats is going to do a great job of that, with or without a rf tether. Something to think about, anyway.











I don't buy it. I have a boulevard. I can get an excellent install without the tether. But then the tether really does add more stability. It's simple physics.

I think it's just a matter of time before they're mandatory along with SIP.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *True Blue* 
It still seems up in the air...a tech on another board said they talked to someone at Recaro and they said if there is a tether anchor on the floor then ok....it seems like they are still trying to figure it all out.

Yeah, I'm reserving judgment until I see a real live one. But not many cars have a tether anchor in the right place for a RF seat.

So basically this just became a forward only seat for me. Heck- for that much I can get a regent.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm also wondering if RF it can touch/be braced against the seat in front. That was unclear in the manual. And a BIG IMPORTANT point for me.

-Angela


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Several CPS techs on the car-seat.org board are saying that the rf height limit should just be a guideline- since kids carry their height differently (torso vs. legs, etc) and that it would absolutely be safe to use the Recaro seats RF past 34" tall, if your child's head is 1" below the top of the shell. I believe it does say in the Como manual that you can continue to use the seat RF until the child's head is one inch below the top of the shell, as well.

I spoke w/a CPS tech last night about the rf tether, too. She said that the purpose of the tether when used rf is to stabilize the seat, therefore the child, in the event of a side impact crash- and that the depth of the sides on the Recaro seats is going to do a great job of that, with or without a rf tether. Something to think about, anyway.

With the rfing height thing, there is a graph in there that shows when a child can ff, when a child can rf, and when they can do both. On the graph it does not allow a child any taller than 34 inches to rf. It also says the 1 inch rule. I guess they contradict themselves, but I don't feel comfortable using a seat where it states in the manual that it cannot be used.

As for the rf tether, it adds a ton of stability but also prevents recoil. I think a braced and tethered britax is going to win over high sidewalls any day. But I don't have any facts to back that up.

I don't think the lack of mention of a tether is an accident, it has a single point tether instead of a multi point like a britax. But I'd sure like to think it is an accident.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I'll post a review soon- I sold my Boulevard and ordered the Como. I'm going to call Recaro on the bracing issue either today or Monday and will let you all know what I find out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dylan'sMommy* 
With the rfing height thing, there is a graph in there that shows when a child can ff, when a child can rf, and when they can do both. On the graph it does not allow a child any taller than 34 inches to rf. It also says the 1 inch rule. I guess they contradict themselves, but I don't feel comfortable using a seat where it states in the manual that it cannot be used.

As for the rf tether, it adds a ton of stability but also prevents recoil. I think a braced and tethered britax is going to win over high sidewalls any day. But I don't have any facts to back that up.

I don't think the lack of mention of a tether is an accident, it has a single point tether instead of a multi point like a britax. But I'd sure like to think it is an accident.

The height thing is the same thing that was in the britax manuals for a long time. I would be fine with a child over 34in. rear facing as long as the head was in the shell.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
I'll post a review soon- I sold my Boulevard and ordered the Como. I'm going to call Recaro on the bracing issue either today or Monday and will let you all know what I find out.

Thanks! I'll be interested to hear.

-Angela


----------



## Cuau (Jul 27, 2006)

I got my new como in the mail this saturday! It is so nice, my hubby will install it this weds.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

never mind, found my answer


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

I spoke w/a CSR at Recaro yesterday who told me that you can tether the Como RF- as long as you have a tether anchor in your vehicle; I asked her if you can use a spot on the floor that is part of the vehicle frame or that is bolted to the vehicle frame (like Britax allows), and she said yes, that's fine. She said that they do not provide "that extra strap" like Britax does (the tether extender w/D Ring, I'm assuming) because they don't think it's safe. But I have NO idea if she's saying that because a tether extender was crash tested and failed, or just because. SHe is going to talk with the CR engineer re: the maximum RF height and get back to me this afternoon.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
I spoke w/a CSR at Recaro yesterday who told me that you can tether the Como RF- as long as you have a tether anchor in your vehicle; I asked her if you can use a spot on the floor that is part of the vehicle frame or that is bolted to the vehicle frame (like Britax allows), and she said yes, that's fine. She said that they do not provide "that extra strap" like Britax does (the tether extender w/D Ring, I'm assuming) because they don't think it's safe. But I have NO idea if she's saying that because a tether extender was crash tested and failed, or just because. SHe is going to talk with the CR engineer re: the maximum RF height and get back to me this afternoon.

HARUMPH. Most cars do not have a tether spot on the floor that would work. I suppose in a minivan you could use the tether spot on a seat in front- if another seat weren't already using it.

Sounds like a cop-out to me. And I would have bought their seat the day it came out if it really would RF tether.

-Angela


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
HARUMPH. Most cars do not have a tether spot on the floor that would work. I suppose in a minivan you could use the tether spot on a seat in front- if another seat weren't already using it.

Sounds like a cop-out to me. And I would have bought their seat the day it came out if it really would RF tether.

-Angela


Well..the current update, from an actual engineer at Recaro, is that the recaro convertibles do NOT RF tether. NOT at all. NO. NYET.
And actually, hearing some of the explanation why, coupled with some of my own previous doubts about the wisdom of RF tethering, I am actually not upset at all. I am not convinced RF tethering is a good idea, frankly.
anyway...there is still a lot of doubt, and conflicting information, but this issue seems to be set in stone......NO RF tethering.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

The engineer/Program Manager also told me that the head bolsters HAVE to be used when the child is in the bottom 2 harness slots; period. My 2.5yo is in the 2nd to bottom harness straps and HATES the head bolsters- they ride low on the sides of his face when installed correctly and squish his head. I"m debating whether to keep or return the seat. The engineer also told me that 34" is the MAXIMUM height for rear facing, period. They will not honor a warranty for the seat if it's used RF for a child taller than 34" (which is ridiculous- since all kids have different torso/leg lengths). I will have to eat the shipping back to the retailer though







It's an AWESOME seat, though. Very well made, the deep sides make me feel like DS is protected better than in the Britax convertibles- they're SO deep and lined w/EPS foam. The lock offs are great (I like them better than the new Britax ones), as well as the cover material. I wish my DS was either shorter, or had a smaller head, or was ready to FF, then the seat would be perfect.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Sounds to me like this is a really great FF seat. But while DS is RFing I'd rather have him in a Britax. I really hate the 34" rule.

The head pillows really do look uncomfy.

To me the RFing tether is as much for helping with the recline angle as it is for stability really.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

To me the RFing tether is as much for helping with the recline angle as it is for stability really.
Karen, the seat is WAY too upright when installed RF, but I was able to get a really nice recline angle w/a pool noodle, and it's as solid as my Britax seats, too. Not one centimeter of movement. JIC you are considering the Como or Signo at all and are concerned w/the RF angle.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Well..the current update, from an actual engineer at Recaro, is that the recaro convertibles do NOT RF tether. NOT at all. NO. NYET.
And actually, hearing some of the explanation why, coupled with some of my own previous doubts about the wisdom of RF tethering, I am actually not upset at all. I am not convinced RF tethering is a good idea, frankly.
anyway...there is still a lot of doubt, and conflicting information, but this issue seems to be set in stone......NO RF tethering.









And the person who emailed me back from recaro said that they can rear tether as long as you have an official tether point on the floor. That was in an email this morning.

-Angela


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
The engineer/Program Manager also told me that the head bolsters HAVE to be used when the child is in the bottom 2 harness slots; period. My 2.5yo is in the 2nd to bottom harness straps and HATES the head bolsters- they ride low on the sides of his face when installed correctly and squish his head. I"m debating whether to keep or return the seat. The engineer also told me that 34" is the MAXIMUM height for rear facing, period. They will not honor a warranty for the seat if it's used RF for a child taller than 34" (which is ridiculous- since all kids have different torso/leg lengths). I will have to eat the shipping back to the retailer though







It's an AWESOME seat, though. Very well made, the deep sides make me feel like DS is protected better than in the Britax convertibles- they're SO deep and lined w/EPS foam. The lock offs are great (I like them better than the new Britax ones), as well as the cover material. I wish my DS was either shorter, or had a smaller head, or was ready to FF, then the seat would be perfect.


Wow. Another suck-age point. Since dd is 36 or 37 inches and still happily RF in her boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bobandjess99* 
Well..the current update, from an actual engineer at Recaro, is that the recaro convertibles do NOT RF tether. NOT at all. NO. NYET.
And actually, hearing some of the explanation why, coupled with some of my own previous doubts about the wisdom of RF tethering, I am actually not upset at all. I am not convinced RF tethering is a good idea, frankly.
anyway...there is still a lot of doubt, and conflicting information, but this issue seems to be set in stone......NO RF tethering.

Yeah that ^

From the info I've been reading over the past few months I'm not entirely convinced about RF tethering myself.
I'm no longer in a hurry to switch DS2 from the bucket to his roundabout.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







And the person who emailed me back from recaro said that they can rear tether as long as you have an official tether point on the floor. That was in an email this morning.

-Angela

Gayle? She hasn't been memo'd properly


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

And the person who emailed me back from recaro said that they can rear tether as long as you have an official tether point on the floor. That was in an email this morning.
They seriously need to take Gayle's email privileges (and phone answering privileges, too) away until they can bring her up to speed.







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Oh great.... sigh. Not having so much faith in the company right now...









-Angela


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Oh great.... sigh. Not having so much faith in the company right now...









-Angela

EVERY time a new seat is released there are these kinds of issues. EVERY time. Recaro has a wicked awesome rep. They will make the seats the best they can. I knew from the get go that I wouldn't be buying one of these in the first few months. Just like I don't buy a car in it's first year of production. Kinks just need to be worked out.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

That makes sense... I just hope she'll pass along my information... I'm quite disappointed there's no rear tether. Personally I feel that it's very important.

-Angela


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synchro246* 
From the info I've been reading over the past few months I'm not entirely convinced about RF tethering myself.
I'm no longer in a hurry to switch DS2 from the bucket to his roundabout.


Ok, so what's the deal with RF tether?


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
Ok, so what's the deal with RF tether?









It's always something huh.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
Ok, so what's the deal with RF tether?

The deal is that is helps if done correctly, but there is no standardization for it. There were a couple of crash tests where a RFing tethered seat actually did worse than when it was not tethered. IMO, if it is done correctly and prevents recoil it can be very beneficial, however if it is not connected at a good point it can be counterproductive.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Since it hasn't been mentioned on this thread- ANOTHER problem with these seats- they claim a max height of 34 in (I think?) for RF. Period. Ears/straps don't matter. So for US, we would have already had to turn dd around. She's 30lbs and at least 37 inches. Still happily and safely RF in her boulevard.

I am hoping that a year or so down the line, they fix these problems. But until then we will stick with Britax.

-Angela


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got a reply from the company I'm purchasing my Signo from. They said it will still be 2-3 weeks away from delivery. FYI


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snitker79* 
I just got a reply from the company I'm purchasing my Signo from. They said it will still be 2-3 weeks away from delivery. FYI

Yeah, the email I got from Gayle said first two weeks of October.

-Angela


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Since it hasn't been mentioned on this thread- ANOTHER problem with these seats- they claim a max height of 34 in (I think?) for RF. Period. Ears/straps don't matter. So for US, we would have already had to turn dd around. She's 30lbs and at least 37 inches. Still happily and safely RF in her boulevard.

I am hoping that a year or so down the line, they fix these problems. But until then we will stick with Britax.
Yep. I've heard from 2 sources (a retailer who spoke w/the CEO of Recaro and the Program Manager/engineer in charge of the Como/Signo project) that the 34" RF limit is non-negotiable, even though a taller child may fit just fine in the seat with plenty of headroom (like my 2.5yo DS who is 33.5" tall- he's got 5" or more until his head hits the top of the shell). They are saying that the seat was tested w/a 34" dummy, and they can't recommend or endorse a highter RF height than that. Problem is, every tech that I've spoken with has said that there is NO such thing as a 34" dummy- it's a 37" dummy that all the manuf. have to use. I'm really uneasy about the answers I'm getting from Recaro at this point. That and the mandatory/recommended/who knows head bolsters in the bottom 2 slots did it for us. I returned the Como and bought another Boulevard instead. The engineer at Recaro told me that the same RF height is going to apply to the Signo, but that the actual headroom is a bit more, since the headrest extends above the top of the seat shell. So who knows?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Since it hasn't been mentioned on this thread- ANOTHER problem with these seats- they claim a max height of 34 in (I think?) for RF. Period. Ears/straps don't matter. So for US, we would have already had to turn dd around. She's 30lbs and at least 37 inches. Still happily and safely RF in her boulevard.

-Angela


Yikes! Ds is 39 inches and only weighs 29lbs. I'm happy to keep him RF as long as possible. I guess that wouldn't be possible with the Recaro.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

So what's the big deal? There's plenty of head room left, so it's not like there's a safety issue there and the techs are saying there isn't a 34" dummy. Obviously people (techs, manufactureres, retailers) aren't on the same page and that's a problem in and of itself.

Now I don't have any experience with a britax and I'm awaiting my Signo, so I dont have anything to compare. And I'm still twisting my husbands arm about not putting our 17mo dd in her "infant seat" and keeping her rear facing for as long as possible, so I know there will have to be something seriously wrong with the Recaro Signo for us to be compelled to send it back and go with a britax.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yeah... glad I didn't preorder. These seats are no great deal afterall.

I wonder what % of kids hit 35lbs before 34 inches?

-Angela


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

The information on thiese new seats is making me







: - Recaro's website claims that the Signo will fit a child up to 60 inches tall and 70 lbs, while the Britax site says the Regent fits chidren to 53 inches and 80 pounds (yes, I know height is only a guideline, unlike weight, but I have a tall, long-torsoed child, so height is actually more important for me). BUT, according to posters on the car-seat.org forums, the top slots on the Signo are 20 inches, vs. 21 inches for the Regent, in which case the Regent would work better for a longer torso than the Signo.














: Anybody know for certain which seat has the highest slots? I'm trying to figure out whether to get a Regent or not before the sale ends on Saturday! Thanks.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

The regent has the highest slots on the market at 21 inches. The recaro slots are lower.

-Angela


----------



## Papooses (Dec 20, 2006)

Right. I would choose the Signo/Como if kiddo is not yet 35# (because RF is just sooooo much safer regardless of age, so long as they still fit the weight/height limits) -- I'd choose the Regent only if kiddo absolutely could not ride RF anymore. Of course, the ultimate dealbreaker is whichever seat will be used correctly 100% of the time


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's 2 pictures of my 38", 4.5yo in the 3rd from the top slots of the Como (I will measure her torso when she wakes up) http://img5.ranchoweb.com/images/bal.../lexicomo2.jpg
http://img5.ranchoweb.com/images/bal.../lexicomo1.jpg

And here's a pic of her in the Regent: http://img5.ranchoweb.com/images/bal...lexiregent.jpg

She's in the 3rd from the tops slots in the Regent with a TON of growing room. She really didn't have much more than a couple of inches, if that, in the Como before her head reaches the shell top- the seat fit her really well right now, but I want her harnessed a long time (she's only 30lbs).

Pic of my 2.5yo DS, FF in the Como (he's 33.5" tall, torso measurement to follow-he's happily watching Dora right now and I'm not giving that up to measure him







) http://img5.ranchoweb.com/images/bal...ustincomo2.jpg

I'll take a pic of him in the Regent later if anyone wants that comparison. His BV should be here later today (I hope) and I'll take pics of him in that to compare to the growing room in the Como if that will help anyone.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Kaylee, those pictures were very useful, especially as my two year old is about as tall as your daughter. I do hope you can get torso measurements, too - that will certainly help me. Thanks!









Makes you wonder about Recaro's crash-test dummies though - 60 inches tall with a super-short torso - must be quite a sight.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Okay, my 4.5yo DD's torso is 13.75" and 2.5yo DS's torso is 12.75"

HTH!!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papooses* 
Right. I would choose the Signo/Como if kiddo is not yet 35# (because RF is just sooooo much safer regardless of age, so long as they still fit the weight/height limits) -- I'd choose the Regent only if kiddo absolutely could not ride RF anymore. Of course, the ultimate dealbreaker is whichever seat will be used correctly 100% of the time

Unless, of course, they're over 34"







: My dd is only 30lbs, but she's been over 34in for at least a year. She's still safely RF in her boulevard, but in a recaro she would have to be ff.

-Angela


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

DH and I went back and forth re: the Recaro 34" rule. The logical thing is to use the seat even if the child is taller than 34", provided that their head is lower than 1" below the seat shell, as per NHTSA standards. BUT Recaro told me very emphatically that the warranty would be void if we used it against manufacturers instructions since it was not tested past 34" RF. DH felt that we should go with a seat that DS could RF in and still be within the manuf. guidelines, so we bought another BV. I sure hope that they change the wording in the Signo manual, but more importantly, I hope they did indeed test the seat RF w/the standard 37" dummy.


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

Yikes, no way would I buy a new Recaro now! My 20 mo. old is 34" tall and only 27 lbs. I think I'll just keep him in his Scenera until 35 lbs. and then buy a Regent... although then neither kid could ride in the middle seat... maybe I should buy a Britax convertible, or a Radian...
I feel like I'm walking in circles with this carseat confusion! Thank goodness my oldest is happy in his Husky for years to come.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
Okay, my 4.5yo DD's torso is 13.75" and 2.5yo DS's torso is 12.75"

My son's torso length is 14 1/4! Looks like the Regent is our best option, so I just ordered one.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

They have the manuals updated and posted on their site now. Looks like they rethought the 34" rf rule and now say the headrest isn't required at all, only highly recommended


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Hmmm. They don't seem to have their acts together....

I'd be interested in hearing what they "officials" there are saying now.

-Angela


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Still_Learning* 
They have the manuals updated and posted on their site now. Looks like they rethought the 34" rf rule and now say the headrest isn't required at all, only highly recommended

Yes. Thankfully, they changed it. My 2yo is 37" so I'm very glad they changed the "rule".

I visited the Como and took pics of both my kids in them. I was very pleasantly surprised with the seat. DD1 is 26mo, 37", 27 lbs, 14" torso. DD2 is 6mo, 26", 15lb, 12" torso. Both fit very well, and will be getting new Comos in the near future


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Where did you find a Como to look at IRL? I live in Skagit County too...


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angie3096* 
Where did you find a Como to look at IRL? I live in Skagit County too...

I'm actually visiting in Arizona right now and I went to a store here to take pics. You can go to the Recaro website and find a dealer, but the closest I could find was at The Right Start in Seattle/Bellevue.


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got my Signo yesterday! I hope to post pics soon.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

snitker, make sure that you check the forward facing lock offs- they are faulty on the Como and the Signo has the same design. People have been returning their Comos to Recaro because of it. Even if your vehicle has LATCH and locking seatbelts, you never know if you'll have to install the seat in a different vehicle with emergency-only locking belts.


----------



## snitker79 (Apr 7, 2007)

What are the forward facing lock offs for? I'm still rfing her, so I haven't had to do it yet. Also, I have a Scenera to put in all other vehicles since it is smaller and more compact/easier to transfer into other cars.

Thanks for the heads up.
Miranda


----------



## reeseccup (Jul 3, 2003)

Never mind, found my answer.


----------

